# Examples of Teat Structure Please



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

If anyone has pics they could post as examples of different teat structures, or a link to a resource, I would greatly appreciate it. 

I'm familiar with the diagrams on the ABGA website showing what's acceptable, what may be accepted, and what are DQ's. I'm more interested in the descriptions I read in sale catalogs. Example, how much space is between teats on a clean 2x2?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm curious too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

" Some Boer Teat Structure" at the very bottom of this page.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With 2x2's as long as they are separate, not fused at the bottom, and you can see they are separate, very close is OK but questionable, this is considered a split teat in #8 ABGA chart, this is not a disqualification. 
When ABGA made up a new chart this teat was acceptable, but they stopped this teat chart for reasons unknown.
They can't be fish at the bottom at all. But can be very close.

The best 2x2's are if you can put one finger in between the two or an even wider spread.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! When they have a clean 2x2 are they generally all four functional, or typically just one functional per side?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It depends on the goat and length size of the teats. Some though even shorter work.
If they are close to the length and size of the main teats, there are good odds they are working teats. 
You won't know for sure, until the Doe freshens and you can check her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

On a doeling sometimes you can tell if it will be functional but not always. If teat has an orifice it should have a couple of dark spots in the end.
Then again when checking I could have sworn that little girl was 1:1 & a few months later discover 2:2 or 2:1.
To quote a friend, "Goats always make us out to be liars."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, isn't that the truth. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are a few links that may help some too

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/some-boer-teat-structure-154370/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/kid-teat-structure-photo-needed-142385/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/abga-teat-structure-149776/


----------

